# First look: Opera 10 faster with new features



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

First look: Opera 10 faster with new features.

*Opera 10 has arrived and finds itself needing to stand out in an increasingly crowded browser market. Ars goes hands on with the new release to see if Opera 10 has what it takes.*

-- Tom


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I thought I read the title as "Opera 10 times faster..." -- I was pretty surprised that could be possible! 

Glad to see that Opera is still holding on, despite all of the free competitors. (I assume Opera still charges?)

I just tried to look at their web site and could barely get there. They must be getting a lot of downloads today!


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> I thought I read the title as "Opera 10 times faster..." -- I was pretty surprised that could be possible!
> 
> Glad to see that Opera is still holding on, despite all of the free competitors. (I assume Opera still charges?)
> 
> I just tried to look at their web site and could barely get there. They must be getting a lot of downloads today!


It's been free for a while now actually, 
According to wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_(web_browser)#History
Free with ads since 2000 (had to pay to remove the ads)
Free completely without ads since 2005

Their site was slow for me today too.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

TechGuy said:


> I thought I read the title as "Opera 10 times faster..." -- I was pretty surprised that could be possible!
> 
> Glad to see that Opera is still holding on, despite all of the free competitors. (I assume Opera still charges?)
> 
> I just tried to look at their web site and could barely get there. They must be getting a lot of downloads today!


Hi Mike,

Opera has been free for at least a year to my knowledge - I have several releases of it.

-- Tom


----------

